# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Bisfosfonaten (aredia, Actonel...) waarschuwing!

## Tasjake

Hallo allemaal,

mijn dochter Natasja heeft recent een aredia kuur achter de rug. Nu heeft onze tandarts vandaag gezegd dat er ernstige bijwerkingen kunnen zijn bij dit medicijn, die enkel bij de tandarts zichtbaar worden omdat hier de binnenkant van het bot bloot komt bij het verwijderen van een tand. Blijkbaar verandert het binnenweefsel van het bot in een soort "pus", die ontstekingen in de hand zou werken. Aangezien onze dochter nogal wat schroeven in haar beenderen heeft zitten, ben ik wel erg verontrust. Iemand info of ervaringen hiermee? PS: Onze tandarts liet me afschuwelijke foto's zien, en zei me dat "dokters" het probleem onderschatten. Het zijn de tandartsen die aan de alarmbel hebben getrokken!

Hartelijke dank voor elke reactie
Natasja & haar papa

----------


## Luuss0404

*Slechter bot bij langetermijngebruik bisfosfonaten*
Lange termijngebruik van bisfosfonaten kan leiden tot een verminderde botkwaliteit en daarmee de kans op atypische femurfracturen verhogen. Dat is de conclusie van twee studies die zijn gepresenteerd op het jaarcongres van de American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons.

*Botstructuur*
In het eerste onderzoek van Melvin Rosenwasser, orthopedisch chirurg in Columbia State University, is bij 111 postmenopauzale vrouwen met osteoporose met regelmaat de botstructuur geanalyseerd. 61 vrouwen gebruikten sinds minimaal vier jaar bisfosfonaten en 50 vrouwen hebben deze middelen nooit geslikt. In de periode dat de vrouwen nog maar kort bisfosfonaten gebruikten, verbeterden alle parameters die de sterkte van het bot weergeven, maar na vier jaar keerde deze trend en verminderde de structurele integriteit van het corticale bot. Er was een verband tussen de duur van de behandeling en de verslechtering van de botstructuur.

*Minder weefselheterogeniteit*
Het tweede onderzoek is uitgevoerd door Brian Gladnick van het Hospital for Special Surgery bestudeerde de botsamenstelling van 21 postmenopauzale vrouwen die zijn behandeld voor femurfracturen. In deze groep zijn er 12 gedurende gemiddeld 8,5 jaar behandeld met bisfosfonaten, de overig negen gebruikten geen medicatie. De micro-achitectuur van het bot in beide groepen verschilde niet, maar het bot van patiënten die met bisfosfonaten waren behandeld vertoonde wel een verminderde weefselheterogeniteit. Vooral het mineraalgehalte en de grootte van de botkristallen waren slechter vergeleken met de controlegroep. Volgens Gladnick kan die leiden tot een verminderde botsterkte en dus bijdragen aan het optreden van aypische botbreuken.

*Klinische praktijk*
Desondanks merkt Rosenwasser op dat bisfosfonaten nog steeds als zeer effectieve oplossing voor de preventie van botverlies te boek staan. Maar meer onderzoek is nodig om de effectiviteit bij langdurig klinisch gebruik vast te stellen. In de nabije toekomst zal de behandelpraktijk niet veranderen. 

_(Bron: mednet.nl Geplaatst op 11 maart 2010)_

----------


## abcdefe

Al 5 jaar gebruik ik Actonel. Nu 3 maanden mee gestopt vanwege kaakproblemen. Hoe lang werkt bisfosfonaat nog door?

----------


## polertun

Goedkope Actonel tabletten, beste prijs van Actonel

----------

